# April photos in the loft



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Babies




























This is the rescued homer I got from Terry. He is the weirdest looking homer I have ever seen. Look at his face, I have never seen a bird with a face like that. He is doing good and in much better feather condition. Maybe you have to see him in person??


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

King pigeon about to boot the homer.










I think I will need more perches soon.



















These guys lived with my pigeons but started to get aggressive at the feeder.


----------



## Fire_Baller_916 (Apr 17, 2008)

Nice looking White Homers...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the photos, Grim!  Your birds are lovely. I'm glad to see that homer that came from me is getting his feathers back and in good condition. What do you think is weird about his looks? Just curious  

Terry


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

He looks very different from all the other homers. He has like a sunken in fore-head. Maybe it is just me but I can pick him out of all my birds at first glance. He is a good bird he just needs to start acting like a 'he'.  It must be a characteristic in his strain. If he wasn't banded and been raced I would not think he was full blooded homer.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I don't see it........... 
They are all pretty though.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Maybe I should have just left that out. I have so many babies it is great. I will have a decent flying flock by the end of the summer.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Grim said:


> He is a good bird he just needs to start acting like a 'he'.  It must be a characteristic in his strain. If he wasn't banded and been raced I would not think he was full blooded homer.


Grim,

You have to remember he has just gone thru a major change in his life, and may not be feeling 100 percent, as well as the fact that he is the "new kid" in town, and has to find his place in the hierarchy. Then again....he could be a bit more passive. 

Give him time and lots of nutrition, then you have a better idea of his real character.

The white birds all just look so lovely sitting on their perches, with the odd ball on the lower end, the darling red rescue.  I LOVE that king pigeon, what a beauty!


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

He is an interesting bird the king. The red check hen I rescued is one of my favorite birds in the loft. No regrets on her at all.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

All your birds are beautiful, Grim.

There's just something stunning about seeing a group of white pigeons.  

Many thanks for posting the pictues.

Cindy


----------



## TheGame (Apr 17, 2008)

Grim sweet quakers you got there!

I have one myself


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Thats cool. They are cool birds but these two are a breeding pair so they are anything but tame.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I always look forward to seeing your pictures and these are no exception. The King has to be my favorite. I sure do love these birds.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Grim,

Are you sure he isn't a she? Which shift did he take on the eggs?


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

I am not sure. It looks more like a he then a she. It is a rescue from our member Terry in California. I have not had him/her long enough to breed.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Grim said:


> I am not sure. It looks more like a he then a she. It is a rescue from our member Terry in California. I have not had him/her long enough to breed.


I don't know for sure either  I also think he is a he .. but could be wrong.

Terry


----------

